
Show HN: Hacked Together the “Peace Day” Love Button Seen on Facebook :) - sankalp_sans
https://sankalpsans.github.io/2016/09/24/facebook-love-button.html
======
sankalp_sans
This is my first Show HN post, and it is a teenie-tiny thingy (compared to the
humbling things I keep seeing here day in and day out). Hacked in JS and CSS3
with no dependencies.

